

The Simplest Java SSH Client - yegor256a
https://github.com/jcabi/jcabi-ssh?nov

======
lazyjones
Um, this just wraps external openssh binaries, what's the point?

Also, the repo contains a private key.

~~~
yegor256a
The main point is that it is easy to use and it is object-oriented

------
based2
alt: [http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/](http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/)

~~~
yegor256a
jcabi-ssh is a wrapper of jSch :)

